# Blog Post on the spirit of street photography



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

New blog post 
*Aligning the head, the eye and the heart - the spirit of street photography              *


Always trolling for reads and comments.

TIA,

Lew


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 29, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> New blog post
> *Aligning the head, the eye and the heart - the spirit of street photography              *
> 
> 
> ...



broken link

(http://http//lewlortonphoto.com/blo...-the-heart---the-spirit-of-street-photography)


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks, fixed


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice blog!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice blog!



Thanks, send money (or your D800)


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

Your second photo in the blog, of the couple embracing and the woman, oblivious on her phone, is excellent! Good shootin', Lew!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks.
NYers practice oblivion.


----------



## panblue (Oct 29, 2012)

Street photography is so much banal garbage now. Unless the photographer is operating outside/beyond the homogenity of the western world (and the cliched far eastern/third world imagery of the 'gap-year' tourist). Since TV broke 'the fourth wall', then the internet, globalism/corporatism makes so much of it tedious and pointless reflections of the digital Maoism which has thrown itself like a wet blanket over life in the developed world. Genuine regional diversity..increasingly erradicated, authentic youth tribal divides like those which existed between the 1950s-1980s..mostly gone, interesting details and environments..removed as they contravene 'health & safety directives'. You want an interesting shot of people riding the metro nowadays..you have to go to Albania or Serbia. Pictures of homeless people, shoppers in generic leisure wear chimping smartphones..scowling bozos..ironic juxtapositions...yawn

The various 'workshops', internet SP gurus and G+ style kudos addicts have killed any mystique the genre quietly, unassumingly once enjoyed.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

panblue said:


> Street photography is so much banal garbage now. Unless the photographer is operating outside/beyond the homogenity of the western world (and the cliched far eastern/third world imagery of the 'gap-year' tourist). Since TV broke 'the fourth wall', then the internet, globalism/corporatism makes so much of it tedious and pointless reflections of the digital Maoism which has thrown itself like a wet blanket over life in the developed world. Genuine regional diversity..increasingly erradicated, authentic youth tribal divides like those which existed between the 1950s-1980s..mostly gone, interesting details and environments..removed as they contravene 'health & safety directives'. You want an interesting shot of people riding the metro nowadays..you have to go to Albania or Serbia. Pictures of homeless people, shoppers in generic leisure wear chimping smartphones..scowling bozos..ironic juxtapositions...yawn
> 
> The various 'workshops', internet SP gurus and G+ style kudos addicts have killed any mystique the genre quietly, unassumingly once enjoyed.



Totally disagree.  You just have to focus on the emotion of the individual instead of idiosyncratic features of regions.  And that's more about travel photography than street photography anyway.  

People are still interesting today.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

panblue said:


> Street photography is so much banal garbage now. Unless the photographer is operating outside/beyond the homogenity of the western world (and the cliched far eastern/third world imagery of the 'gap-year' tourist). Since TV broke 'the fourth wall', then the internet, globalism/corporatism makes so much of it tedious and pointless reflections of the digital Maoism which has thrown itself like a wet blanket over life in the developed world. Genuine regional diversity..increasingly erradicated, authentic youth tribal divides like those which existed between the 1950s-1980s..mostly gone, interesting details and environments..removed as they contravene 'health & safety directives'. You want an interesting shot of people riding the metro nowadays..you have to go to Albania or Serbia. Pictures of homeless people, shoppers in generic leisure wear chimping smartphones..scowling bozos..ironic juxtapositions...yawn
> 
> The various 'workshops', internet SP gurus and G+ style kudos *addicts have killed any mystique the genre quietly, unassumingly once enjoyed.*



I feel exactly like this about flowers, landscapes, portraits, seniors, nature, architecture and every damn forum here.
Now that you have told me how useless my own preferred area is, I may just sell all my gear and sit in a corner.

Now, what I really think is that it's really easy to be a cynic about everything.
What's hard is to take meaningful pictures; even meaningful to ones-self.
Stop back and show us some actual pictures.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> panblue said:
> 
> 
> > Street photography is so much banal garbage now. Unless the photographer is operating outside/beyond the homogenity of the western world (and the cliched far eastern/third world imagery of the 'gap-year' tourist). Since TV broke 'the fourth wall', then the internet, globalism/corporatism makes so much of it tedious and pointless reflections of the digital Maoism which has thrown itself like a wet blanket over life in the developed world. Genuine regional diversity..increasingly erradicated, authentic youth tribal divides like those which existed between the 1950s-1980s..mostly gone, interesting details and environments..removed as they contravene 'health & safety directives'. You want an interesting shot of people riding the metro nowadays..you have to go to Albania or Serbia. Pictures of homeless people, shoppers in generic leisure wear chimping smartphones..scowling bozos..ironic juxtapositions...yawn
> ...



^^^well put


----------

